# Dynamisches Versetzen..old-school vs. new-school ?



## swoosh999 (17. Juni 2013)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

als ich letzens einen Fahrtechnikkurs mit dem Schwerpunkt Spitzkehre besuchte, brach für mich schon ganz am Anfang eine kleine Welt zusammen.
Denn es hieß, Festplatte löschen, reseten und vieles neu lernen und erarbeiten.

Anscheinend gibt es mittlerweile eine Art kleine Revolution in Bereich der Fahrtechnik. Beispiel gefällig - Steilabfahrten. Früher: Schwerpunkt nach hinten unten (Po über´n Hinterrad) , Arme lang. Heute: Schwerpunkt tief im Rad, Arme u. Beine gebeugt, Kinn nahe Vorbau. Anscheinend auch völlig logisch da wesentlich mehr Druck und Kontrolle am VR.

Aber jetzt zum eigentlichen Thema: Hinterrad-Versetzen.
Fleißig geübt und in eine Richtung schon richtig gelungen (auch in der Spitzkehre) war folgende Methode: Mittels VR-Bremse das Hinterrad hochkommen lassen, Schwerpunkt über dem Vorbau, Arme fast durchgestreckt, *mittels Drehung aus der Hüfte* das Hinterrad versetzt.

Beispielvideo: 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fGBLd-oup7s"]Hinterrad versetzen Schnellkurs.AVI - YouTube[/nomedia]

Alles old-school und höchstens bei den Trial-Fahrern eingesetzte Technik hieß es nun im Technikkurs. Außerdem viel zu gefährlich im Gelände.

Die "New-School-Technik" ist folgende:
Stellt euch vor, ihr schiebt das Bike *mit Druck in der Schräglage* (am besten auf Schotter). Das Hinterrad will schon leicht ausbrechen, jetzt hebt ihr das Hinterrad an. Was passiert: Die Zentrifugalkraft hat das Hinterrad versetzt. Bravo !
Das Gleiche in der Spitzkehre. Durch das Anheben des Hinterrades (Verkeilung im Bike) und die Schräglage des Rads wird versetzt, *nicht* durch eine gezielte Hüftdrehung. Die VR-Bremse wird wesentlich weniger eingesetzt als bei der oben genannte Methode, der Körperschwerpunkt bleibt zentral. Vorteil ist natürlich, dass man immer zum Hang fällt wenn etwas schief geht und daher wesentlich sicherer daher kommt.

Der Herr hier erklärt die Technik ganz gut die vermittelt wurde:
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/14040

Jetzt wird mir auch klar, warum ich häufig blaue Flecken in der Innenseite der Oberschenkel hatte. Ich habe versucht, das Rad mittels Hüftdrehung zu versetzen. Die Oberschenkel lagen dabei am Rahmen und Sattel an, die Verspannung im Bike hat nicht gepasst.

Ich bin aber der Meinung, dass es trotzdem ein Misch-Masch nötig wird. Denn sollte ich in der Kehre mal zum stehen kommen, muss ein Impuls aus der Hüfte her, mit einfacher Schräglage des Bikes wird das dann nichts.

Der user _eisbein_ hat mal geschrieben, dass er bereits mehrere Biker umgepolt habe. Was ist eure Meinung zu dem Thema? Wie fahrt´s ihr in der Kehre? 

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Pilatus (17. Juni 2013)

Das hängt wohl am ehesten noch von der Kehre an sich ab, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## account2.0 (17. Juni 2013)

Ich seh da gar keinen sooo grossen Unterschied zw. old- und newschool. Die neuere Variante erscheint mir schlicht weg etwas dynamischer, man macht quasi einen kurzen Nosewheelie und lässt dabei das Heck herumfliegen, angetrieben mit dem Schwung, mit dem man in die Kehre fährt. Bei der älteren Variante kommt man quasi kurz komplett zum Stehen (aufm Vorderrad) und dreht in diesem Moment das Heck rum. Dabei kann man aber durchaus genauso den Schwung aus der Anfahrt als Antrieb für die Drehung benutzen. Einen wirklichen Unterschied würde es nur machen, wenn man kurz ausbalanciert stillsteht und dann erst mit der Kraft aus der Hüfte das Heck rumwirft. Im Video von Harald sieht man ganz gut, dass er bei den leichteren Kehren niemals zum Stillstand kommt, teilweise sogar richtig "wedelt", am Schluss aber bei den schweren Kehren das VR immer ganz kurz stillstehen hat. Für mich ist old und new eigentlich dasselbe bei unterschiedlicher Dynamik der Bewegung, der Übergang ist fliessend. Ich behaupte mal, wenn man wirklich volle 180 Grad rum muss und es auch noch steil ist, dann ist old einfacher und sicherer.


----------



## HTWolfi (18. Juni 2013)

Meiner Meinung nach sollte man mehrere (alle) Techniken beherrschen.
Letztlich hängt es von der Kehre (Kurve) ab. Manchmal geht es nur statisch manchmal nur dynamisch, meistens kann man sich frei entscheiden.

Die »Steinzeit-Variante«, dass man viele Spitzkehren auf beiden Rädern einfach »nur« durchfahren/durchrollen kann, wird gern vergessen. 

Ich entscheide meist nach folgender Reihenfolge. Was ist für mich die

sicherste
Erfolg versprechendste
»coolste«
Variante.


----------



## Marc B (18. Juni 2013)

Sieht immer so genial aus das Zick-Zack in Harald's Video  Ich trainiere auch beides, in der Praxis wendet man anfangs dann aber natürlich die über Jahr(zehnt)e angewohnte Variante an. Dann muss man einfach rumprobieren und auch schauen, was das Gelände, wo man trainiert so hergibt. Ein Mix ist gut, das stimmt - und dazu trainiert man besser beides, hehe.


----------



## GrazerTourer (19. Juni 2013)

Das kommt doch extrem auf die Kurve drauf an, was besser ist. Bei vielen Kurven kommt man ohnehin nicht drum herum stehen zu bleiben - muss also sowieso ordentlich bremsen und hantelt sich dann vorwärts. Wenn die Kurve recht weit und nicht zu steil ist, geht's natürlich auch anders. Ich finde das kann man nicht so verallgemeinern. Je flüssiger desto mehr sexy, eh klar.


----------



## Eisbein (19. Juni 2013)

der ansatz mit der hüfte ist aber so auch nicht korrekt. also das ist eher der ansatz der nur bedingt funktioniert aber kacke aussieht. Das machen die trialer auch nicht.

Ich bin und bleibe immer noch bei der geschichte mit dem lenker kippen/diagonale körperbewegung. aber naja... jedem das seine und alle wie sie spaß haben.


----------



## Riffer (24. Juni 2013)

Auch wenn das jetzt nicht ganz Thema ist, so hilft es doch, auf einem relativ einfachen Spizkehrenstück mal bewusst ohne Einsatz der Hinterbremse runterzufahren. Ist jetzt keine Aufforderung, nur hab ich so eine Stelle zur Verfügung und trainiere das Versetzen so und bilde mir ein, das bringt auch deutlich flüssigere, dynamischere Versetzer zu Tage.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (24. Juni 2013)

Reicht nicht einfach Versetzen des Hinterrades?
Was hat dabei das Adjektiv _dynamisch_ zu bedeuten?
Was ist zu tun, dass das Versetzen als dynamisch gewertet wird?
Was wäre das Gegenteil davon oder zumindest die Alternative?
Statisch: Absteigen, Bike drehen, Aufsteigen?
Oder soll dynamisch heißen, dass das Vorderrad noch rollt also nicht zum
völligen Stehen gebracht wurde? Und dynamischer wird das Versetzen, 
wenn das VR länger rollt? 
Dann wäre das stetige Durchrollen einer Kurve im Nosewheelie das allerdynamischste Hinterradversetzen!

Dann doch lieber dynamisch, das klingt freundlicher nach unbeschadeter Heimkehr.


----------



## Matrahari (24. Juni 2013)

Hinterrad zu und durch.

Old-School - New School...der Typ im zweiten Video hat auch seine Hüfte geschwungen.


----------



## pndrev (25. Juni 2013)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Reicht nicht einfach Versetzen des Hinterrades?
> Was hat dabei das Adjektiv _dynamisch_ zu bedeuten?
> Was ist zu tun, dass das Versetzen als dynamisch gewertet wird?
> Was wäre das Gegenteil davon oder zumindest die Alternative?
> Statisch: Absteigen, Bike drehen, Aufsteigen?



Dynamisch: Verlagerung des Körperschwerpunkts durch Hüftbewegung. Arme auf Körperspannung, "unsichtbare Schnur zwischen Hüfte und Händen". 

Statisch: Keine Gewichtsverlagerung, Arme ziehen / reissen aktiv am Lenker.

Ersteres ist erstmal schwieriger anzugewöhnen, danach aber wesentlich natürlicher und sicherer, weil seitenstabil (kein stärkerer oder schwächerer Arm). Dynamisch deshalb, weil der ganze Körper arbeitet, aus einer einzigen, flüssigen Bewegung heraus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## account2.0 (25. Juni 2013)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> ...
> Was hat dabei das Adjektiv _dynamisch_ zu bedeuten?
> ...
> Oder soll dynamisch heißen, dass das Vorderrad noch rollt also nicht zum
> ...


Hab ich zumindest so verstanden. Wiegesagt, schau Dir das Video von Harald an: Bei den leichten Kehren am Anfang kommt das Vorderrad niemals vollständig zum Stehen, bei den schweren Kehren am Schluss aber jedesmal.
Kurzer Stillstand des Vorderrades ist sicherlich leichter zu lernen als ein kurzer Nosewheelie: Bremse zu heisst einfach Bremse zu, Nosewheelie dagegen erfordert exaktes Dosieren der Bremse. Ausserdem muss man weniger Sachen gleichzeitig machen: Stoppie + Hinterbau rumdrehen statt dosiert Bremsen + Nosewheelie ausbalancieren + Hinterbau rumdrehen. Oldschool ist IMHO leichter erlernbar und kann mehr, sollte man daher als ersters lernen.


----------



## R.C. (25. Juni 2013)

account2.0 schrieb:


> Nosewheelie dagegen erfordert exaktes Dosieren der Bremse.



Nein. Ein Nosewheelie/-Manual (heutzutage heisst er Manual, da nicht pedaliert wird) ist ohne Bremse, mit Bremse ist es ein Stoppie bzw. Endo (und um Groessenordnungen einfacher als ein Nose Manual).


----------



## cycophilipp (3. Juli 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Die »Steinzeit-Variante«, dass man viele Spitzkehren auf beiden Rädern einfach »nur« durchfahren/durchrollen kann, wird gern vergessen.



Danke


----------



## HarzEnduro (15. Juli 2013)

Ich habe mir mal das new school Video angesehen. Wie schafft er es denn, dass er, wenn er die VR Bremse zieht, nicht vorn auf dem Schotter wegzurutschen.

Ich habe keine Angst solche Techniken auszuprobieren, aber Angst mit dem VR wegzurutschen. Ist es nicht so, dass man, wenn man auf Schotter die VR Bremse zieht, das Rad dann wegrutscht oder liege ich da falsch?

Nico.


----------



## cebo (15. Juli 2013)

Ich hab da ein ähnliches Problem. Vor allem blick ich mittlerweile bei den ganzen verschiedenen Anlietungen nicht mehr durch (man kann wohl auch zuviele Tutorials gucken  )

Ähnliches wurde auch im Thread "Kurven auf dem Vorderrad durchrollen" (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=594171) diskutiert.

Im Moment versetze ich, indem ich wie beim bunnyhop das Hinterrad einfach durch anwinkeln der Beine hochziehe. Das funktioniert ja ganz ok, in den Videos sieht man aber meistens, dass die Pedalstellung waagerecht ist und das Hinterrad mit Vorderradbremse und Gewichtsverlagerung angehoben wird. Das scheint mir auch etwas entspannter als die bunnyhop Technik (wobei ja immer alles easy aussieht, bis man selbst versucht).

Aber ich kann ja nun schlecht einfach reckless in die Vorderradbremse greifen und hoffen, dass es mich nach oben/vorne katapultiert. Wie niconj2 hab ich da auch den Eindruck, dass ich bei eher losem Untergrund mich mit dem Vorderrad einfach in den Boden einfräse.

Also was tun? Mag das vielleicht jemand nochmal kurz erklären, wie man sinnvoll über Gewichtsverlagerung nach vorne das Hinterrad hochbekommt? Insbesondere dann, wenns nicht so steil ist. Oder soll mans doch ganz anders machen? Mir gehts da erstmal gar nicht so sehr um die statisch/dynamische Seitwärtsbewegung, sondern erstmal das Anlupfen. Danke!


----------



## vitaminc (15. Juli 2013)

@niconj2


> Ich habe mir mal das new school Video angesehen. Wie schafft er es denn, dass er, wenn er die VR Bremse zieht, nicht vorn auf dem Schotter wegzurutschen.



1. Man muss seine VR-Bremse sehr gut dosieren und beherrschen können
2. Mit dem Oberkörper ausreichend nach Vorne (quasi wie ein Keil mit angewinkelten Armen) um Druck auf das Vorderrad auszuüben, so grippt der Reifen

Was mich aber mal interessieren würde wäre das Thema: Schokoladenfuss.
Mein rechter Fuß ist immer Vorne und man linker hinten, wie erlerne ich das umsetzen einfacher, in dem ich meinen Schokoladenfuß auch bei der Rechtskurve vorne lasse oder dann die Fußstellung tausche/ändere ?

Bei der Linkskurve, die ich zunehmend besser kann, scheint es mit der Fußstellung: Rechts vorne und Links hinten gut zu funktionieren. Aber die Rechtskurve ist irgendwie komisch bei der gleichen Fußstellung.

Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cebo (15. Juli 2013)

vitaminc schrieb:


> @_niconj2_
> 
> 
> 1. Man muss seine VR-Bremse sehr gut dosieren und beherrschen können
> 2. Mit dem Oberkörper ausreichend nach Vorne (quasi wie ein Keil mit angewinkelten Armen) um Druck auf das Vorderrad auszuüben, so grippt der Reifen



Das erscheint mir plausibel.



vitaminc schrieb:


> Was mich aber mal interessieren würde wäre das Thema: Schokoladenfuss.
> Mein rechter Fuß ist immer Vorne und man linker hinten, wie erlerne ich das umsetzen einfacher, in dem ich meinen Schokoladenfuß auch bei der Rechtskurve vorne lasse oder dann die Fußstellung tausche/ändere ?
> 
> Bei der Linkskurve, die ich zunehmend besser kann, scheint es mit der Fußstellung: Rechts vorne und Links hinten gut zu funktionieren. Aber die Rechtskurve ist irgendwie komisch bei der gleichen Fußstellung.
> ...



Das scheint mir daran, zu liegen, dass man - hat man den kurveninneren Fuß hinten - das Rad besser um die Kurve drücken kann. Irgendwo hab ich das hier auch diskutiert gelesen, finde aber den Thread nicht mehr  Dort wurde aber auch angeraten, Fußstellungen nicht zu tauschen, da das an sich nicht nötig sei und man sich nur unnötige zusätzliceh Gedanken machen müsse.


----------



## trialsrookie (17. Juli 2013)

vitaminc schrieb:


> @niconj2
> Was mich aber mal interessieren würde wäre das Thema: Schokoladenfuss.
> Mein rechter Fuß ist immer Vorne und man linker hinten, wie erlerne ich das umsetzen einfacher, in dem ich meinen Schokoladenfuß auch bei der Rechtskurve vorne lasse oder dann die Fußstellung tausche/ändere ?
> 
> ...



Ist wohl Geschmacksache. Bei mir ging das Versetzen in die "falsche" Seite lange nicht, bzw. war es zäh. Ich hatte dann auch immer wieder probiert, den Schokofuß nach hinten zu geben. Mittlerweile klappt es in beide Richtungen, der Schokofuß ist immer vorne.


----------



## FloImSchnee (19. Juli 2013)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Was mich aber mal interessieren würde wäre das Thema: Schokoladenfuss.
> Mein rechter Fuß ist immer Vorne und man linker hinten, wie erlerne ich das umsetzen einfacher, in dem ich meinen Schokoladenfuß auch bei der Rechtskurve vorne lasse oder dann die Fußstellung tausche/ändere ?
> 
> Bei der Linkskurve, die ich zunehmend besser kann, scheint es mit der Fußstellung: Rechts vorne und Links hinten gut zu funktionieren. Aber die Rechtskurve ist irgendwie komisch bei der gleichen Fußstellung.


Manche wechseln immer, je nach Kurvenrichtung. 

Ich hab aber immer den Schokoladenfuß vorne, dann bekomme ich vor der Kurve kein Zeitproblem, dass ich erst noch einen Wechsel der Pedalstellung machen muss.


----------



## vitaminc (4. August 2013)

Ich war heute mal üben.
Extrem sandig, recht steil und eng, die Kehren sind so spitz wie nur möglich 

Also dynamisch hab ich da gar nichts auf die Reihe bekommen, ich versuche den Lenker so stark wie möglich ins Kurvenende einzuschlagen, VR-Bremse ziehen, und dann durch Hüftschwung das Hinterrad versetzen, am Besten auf einen Schlag. Tja, klappt so 1mal von 5 Versuchen 

Nach gefühlten 200 Versuchen hatte ich keinen Bock mehr. Mach ich was falsch oder wie viel muss man üben bis man das mal wie Auto fahren drauf hat?


----------



## HTWolfi (4. August 2013)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Extrem sandig, recht steil und eng, die Kehren sind so spitz wie nur möglich
> 
> Nach gefühlten 200 Versuchen hatte ich keinen Bock mehr. Mach ich was falsch oder wie viel muss man üben bis



Das mit dem üben hört eigentlich nie auf!
Wenn du nämlich die oben angesprochenen Kehren beherrscht, dann komm noch sandigere, steilere und engere Spitzkehren 
Wie in anderen Sportarten halt auch. Höher, schneller, weiter geht nur über viel Übung und Training.


----------



## vitaminc (4. August 2013)

> Wenn du nämlich die oben angesprochenen Kehren beherrscht, dann komm noch sandigere, steilere und engere Spitzkehren


enger geht nicht mehr, steiler schon, sandiger wahrscheinlich auch (Sandkasten der Kinder stelle ich mir sandiger vor) 
Ok, noch enger auch, z.B. den gleichen Weg zurück


----------



## Deleted 59812 (4. August 2013)

Die Hüftnummer ist auch totaler Käse.

Keiner von denen, die es lehren, macht das wirklich, wenn er selbst auf dem Trail unterwegs ist.

Es geht nämlich einfach nicht.

Sowas kommt raus, wenn man anhand von Fotos auf einen Bewegungsablauf schließt. Man sieht auf dem Foto ein fertiges Produkt mehrerer Ursachen, die bereits im Vorfeld gesetzt wurden. Einfach nur zu beschreiben, was ich auf dem Bild sehe, hilft daher am Ende niemandem und fürht zu solch einer vollkommen abstrusen Beschreibung.

Gut zu erkennen in den immer wiederkehrenden Fahrtechnikspecials der Bikemags oder im auch IBC.
Da wird immer beschrieben, wie sich Bild B von Bild A unterscheidet. Wichtig ist aber eher das "Warum" und nicht der dargestellte Zustand.



Wenn das Heck hinten hochkommt, einfach Druck auf das kurveninnere Lenkerende ausüben.
Damit hat man genug Druck auf dem Vorderrad. Das Bike kommt automatisch in die Schräge und rotiert um den Gabelschaft.

Wenn das klappt, kann man dann das Heck aktiv weiter nach oben holen. Für spitzere Kehren braucht man mehr Druck auf dem Lenkerende.

Das macht der Harald genau so im Video. Bei der Kehre ab 1.45 sieht man es sehr gut.


----------



## account2.0 (4. August 2013)

Im ebenen üben, bis man's kann, dann erst bei Gefälle.
1. Auf der Stelle balancieren, 2. Das HR überhaupt mal irgendwie hochkriegen, und sei es nur 1 cm, 3. HR weiter hoch kriegen und gleich dabei lernen, es sanft wieder zu landen, 4. HR hoch und seitlich versetzt landen, und sei es nur 1cm zur Seite, 5. Seitwärtsversatz nach und nach vergrössern(durch üben, ohne geht nun mal nicht), 6. HR durch Versetzen von Bürgersteig runterkriegen/auf Bürgersteig hochkriegen, 7. Winkel zum Bürgersteig immer grösser werden lassen, ...
So hab ich es jedenfalls gelernt.


----------



## Eisbein (5. August 2013)

M.R. schrieb:


> Die Hüftnummer ist auch totaler Käse.
> 
> Keiner von denen, die es lehren, macht das wirklich, wenn er selbst auf dem Trail unterwegs ist.
> 
> ...



Ansonsten kann ich dir nur recht geben. Die geschichte mit der hüfte funktioniert einfach nicht, und wenns doch mal klappt, dann sicher durch zufall!

Das was hier des öfteren mit dem Fahrradkippen thematisiert wird, haben wir gestern i.wie ganz gut festhalten können:

Vor dem "kippen". Armstellung zeigt schon wo es hingehen soll, fahrrad nach außen kippen.






Und hier, fahrrad gekippt. Dadurch kommt das hinterrad allein rum und es bedarf keinem Hüftimpuls oder rumdrücken oder was auch immer  






edit: das zweite bild stellt die schräglage vll. etwas extrem dar, ich hab auch kurz die bremse etwas aufgemacht um durch ein leichtes rollen auf dem VR das ganze noch sauber einfangen zu können. Aber das mach ich eigentlich öfter, v.a. wenn ich auf felsplatten oder kanten versetze, da werden diese dann während des versetzens überrollt.


----------



## vitaminc (5. August 2013)

Leuchtet mir ein mit dem Druck auf das äußere Lenkerende, ich meine sogar es gestern unterbewusst so gemacht/versucht zu haben. Ob dann nicht doch noch ein Hüftstoß im Spiel war, möchte ich aber nicht ausschließen.

Im Video von Harald fällt mir auf, dass die Kehren recht viel Platz haben, nicht sonderlich eng sind, teilweise sogar fahrbar wären, ansonsten dynamisch umsetzbar sind (d.h. nicht komplett zum stehen kommt). 

Wie würdet ihr bei sowas vorgehen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 59812 (5. August 2013)

@Eisbein

Nein.

Zum Einleiten der "Schwenkbewegung" muss Druck auf das innere Lenkerende.
Sonst passiert nicht viel. Im schlimmsten Fall kommt das Heck in der falschen Richtung rum.

Natürlich muss man danach auch wieder in die Ausgangsposition zurück. Man drückt aber nicht aktiv auf das äußere Lenkerende.


----------



## Eisbein (5. August 2013)

probiers mal im stand aus. VR-Bremse ziehen und dann drück mal auf die kurven innere seite bzw. drück die kurveninnere seite nach unten... 
 @vitaminc, ich würde bis zu der kleinen felsplatte nach dem kurvenscheitelpunkt fahren und dort dann versetzen. Platz für das hinterrad ist ja, und wenn nicht, kurz vor versetzerende grade die bremse leicht öffnen und nach vorn rollen. 
Und ganz wichtig, weiter nach vorn, viel weiter


----------



## vitaminc (5. August 2013)

@Eisbein
Das Bild habe ich von der SingletrailSkala-Seite, wird als S4 eingestuft.

In meinem Fall hatte ich keine Steine, sondern nur rutschigen trockenen Sand. Bin in die Kurve reingefahren, stark den Lenker eingeschlagen bis in den Kurvenausgang (ähnlich wie dem obigen Bild bis zum Stein), VR-Bremse dosiert eingesetzt, habe versucht Körperschwerpunkt nach Vorne zu bringen, keilförmig die Arme beschränkt und dann das Hinterrad kommen lassen. Ich wollte unbedingt das Umsetzen in einem Schritt bewältigen und nicht mehrmals das HR versetzen. Klappte leider nur hin & wieder, nicht so als das ich behaupten würde dass ich es kann, daher suche ich auch nach nem Fehler. Vielleicht ist es aber auch nur fehlende Übung.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (5. August 2013)

M.R. schrieb:


> Man sieht auf dem Foto ein fertiges Produkt mehrerer Ursachen, die bereits im Vorfeld gesetzt wurden. Einfach nur zu beschreiben, was ich auf dem Bild sehe, hilft daher am Enden  niemandem und fürht zu solch einer vollkommen abstrusen Beschreibung.


Damit hast du natürlich völlig recht. 
Anfang und Ende sagen nichts über den gegangenen Weg aus.
Manchmal sind nicht einmal die Beschreibungen der Bilder zutreffend.



> Da wird immer beschrieben, wie sich Bild B von Bild A unterscheidet. Wichtig ist aber eher das "Warum" und nicht der dargestellte Zustand.


Der andere Punkt ist noch listiger. Wer es richtig gut kann, kann nicht mehr beschreiben, was genau er tut. 
Automatismen sind nicht im deklarativen Gedächtnis abgespeichert. Der Körper tut es und man nimmt es dankbar an. 



> Wenn das Heck hinten hochkommt, einfach Druck auf das kurveninnere Lenkerende ausüben.
> Damit hat man genug Druck auf dem Vorderrad. Das Bike kommt automatisch in die Schräge und rotiert um den Gabelschaft.


Wenn ich das Video von Harald anschaue, dann rotiert das Rad um den Auflagepunkt des Vorderrades. Hinterrad und Vorderrad bleiben fast parallen, außer in den extrem engen Kehren.



> Wenn das klappt, kann man dann das Heck aktiv weiter nach oben holen. Für spitzere Kehren braucht man mehr Druck auf dem Lenkerende.
> 
> Das macht der Harald genau so im Video. Bei der Kehre ab 1.45 sieht man es sehr gut.


Muss ich dir glauben; Druck kann ich leider nicht sehen.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (5. August 2013)

Ist auch nicht unbedingt einfach zu erkennen, wenn man nicht weiß, welche Reaktion darauf folgt.

Das ist wirklich nur ein ganz kurzer Moment und im steilen Gelände auch sehr sparsam dosiert.


----------



## swoosh999 (5. August 2013)

Erstmal ein großes DANKE an alle die sich so zahlreich am Thema hier beteiligen 



Eisbein schrieb:


> probiers mal im stand aus. VR-Bremse ziehen und dann drück mal auf die kurven innere seite bzw. drück die kurveninnere seite nach unten...


kannst du uns vllt das ergebnis jetzt schon mitteilen? 
sitze im büro und kann erst heute abend üben.
aus dem gefühl heraus würde ich aber auch M.R. recht geben, das kurveninnere lenkerende nach unten zu drücken.
Das bike nach innen lehnen und außen am lenker drücken kann ich mir schon nicht gefühlsmäßig im kopf vorstellen 

ich bin jetzt mittlerweile auch dort angekommen "new school" zu fahren, ob es nun dynamisch ist oder nicht lass ich mal frei. jedoch mache ich nun wesentlich weniger mit der VR-bremse und das versetzen des hinterrades erfolgt fast ausschließlich mittels schräglage des bikes und anziehen der beine (verkeilung im bike is da ganz wichtig!) wobei der schwerpunkt zentral bleibt. ein kleiner hüftimpuls ist an langsamen stellen, wo das VR zum stillstand kommt dabei - ohne diesen geht es mMn nicht.
insgesamt für mich die deutlich sichere variante.

zur thema übung: ich mach es an allen erdenklichen stellen die auch zu 90% einfach durchrollt werden könnten. selbst eine 50hm asphaltstraße läd zur spielerei ein....nur so wird man besser. ich probier den versetzer schon seit über 2 jahren und bin gefühlsmäßig vllt. mal bei 30% wenn ich einen könner als referenz nehme. will sagen: das ist ein langer prozess, der nicht von heut auf morgen funktioniert.



vitaminc schrieb:


> [MENTION=36760]Bin in die Kurve reingefahren, stark den Lenker eingeschlagen bis in den Kurvenausgang (ähnlich wie dem obigen Bild bis zum Stein), VR-Bremse dosiert eingesetzt, habe versucht Körperschwerpunkt nach Vorne zu bringen, keilförmig die Arme beschränkt und dann das Hinterrad kommen lassen. Ich wollte unbedingt das Umsetzen in einem Schritt bewältigen und nicht mehrmals das HR versetzen.


Lass das zu starke einschlagen des lenkers weg und stell das bike schräg zum hang und zieh die beine an. geh *nicht *mit dem schwerpunkt nach vorne sondern bleib zentral und schau was passiert.
Ist das ein ungeschriebenens gesetzt, dass man auf einmal versetzen muss?
dann werden´s halt 2 oder 3 versetzer, wurscht oder? 

btw. wenn ich den fahrtechniktip der akutellen FREERIDE lese sind wir wieder beim thema angekommen


----------



## vitaminc (5. August 2013)

> Lass das zu starke einschlagen des lenkers weg und stell das bike schräg zum hang und zieh die beine an. geh nicht mit dem schwerpunkt nach vorne sondern bleib zentral und schau was passiert.
> ist das ein ungeschriebenen gesetzt, dass man auf einmal versetzen muss.
> dann werden´s halt 2 oder 3 versetzer, wurscht oder?



Kein Gesetz, aber Ehrgeiz.
Wenn ich mit dem Schwerpunkt nicht genug nach vorne gehe, dann rutscht mir gefühlsmäßig das VR im sandigen Untergrund davon.

Was meinst Du mit Bike schräg zum Hang, ich dachte in die Falllinie reinfahren?


----------



## Eisbein (5. August 2013)

Wer lehnt sein fahrrad bei einer spitzkehre zur Kurveninneren Seite?! Ich tus nicht und deswegen auch der druck auf der äußeren seite. Gilt vor allem für statische versetzer.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (5. August 2013)

Jeder!

Sonst wüde es nämlich nicht klappen.

Das ist mitunter nur sehr wenig und wird daher nicht wahrgenommen, passiert aber.

Es muss nämlich eine Aktion geben, die das Rad rumkommen läßt. Und das geht nur so.


Alles andere ist Windrichtung, Tagesform, Jucken aufm Rücken oder nicht blabla...

Zufall eben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (5. August 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Wer lehnt sein fahrrad bei einer spitzkehre zur Kurveninneren Seite?! Ich tus nicht und deswegen auch der druck auf der äußeren seite. Gilt vor allem für statische versetzer.



deiner meinung. 
allerdings meint mein fahrrad öfter mal, sich nach innen lehnen zu müssen . in solchen fällen häng ich dann zum balance  halten (kann bisher nur statisch) manchmal mit dem kompletten oberkörper tendentiell nach außen raus.
sieht leider blöd aus.




auf welches lenker ende ich beim hr schwenken drücke oder auch nicht kann ich leider nicht sagen, hab bisher nie bewusst drauf geachtet. obige beobachtung gilt nur für den moment des balancierens kurz davor. muss mal drauf aufpassen.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (5. August 2013)

Das Druckempfinden am äußeren Ende gibt es nur, weil das innere nach unten geht.

Wenn ich dann gegensteure, brauche ich ggf. Druck auf dem äußeren Ende. ZUVOR muss das innere aber nach unten um die Schwenkbewegung einzuleiten.

  @scylla

So sah meine Umsetzerei auch aus, als ich versucht habe der Hüftimpulslüge zu folgen.
Man versucht irgendwie in eine Position zu kommen, in der der Impuls möglich ist. Dann habe ich zwangsläufig Druck außen am Lenker, weil ich ja mein Gewicht bewusst nach außen verlagere. Dafür geht man aber Gefahr nach außen umzukippen.

Statisch geht das halt, Aber warum ne Technik lernen, die limitiert, wenn es eine gibt, die mehr ermöglicht?

Im Ergebnis ist das nix weiter als ne ziemlich gefährliche Schummelei.

Der Schwerpunkt bleibt über dem Tretlager.


----------



## scylla (5. August 2013)

M.R. schrieb:


> Das Druckempfinden am äußeren Ende gibt es nur, weil das innere nach unten geht.
> 
> Wenn ich dann gegensteure, brauche ich ggf. Druck auf dem äußeren Ende. ZUVOR muss das innere aber nach unten um die Schwenkbewegung einzuleiten.
> 
> ...



nicht falsch verstehn, so wie ich da rumsteh hat nicht direkt mit versetzen zu tun. aus der position direkt das hr hochzunehmen wäre wohl eher komisch , und ich meine auch, dass ich dann als ich's gefangen hatte vorm versetzen wieder in die neutrale position zurückgegangen bin. das war eher zum ausbalancieren, weil das rad in dem moment nach innen kippen wollte, was bei eingeschlagenem lenker und entsprechender neigung auch nicht unüblich ist. und genau das stell ich mir vor passiert, wenn man sich nach innen lehnt. nur, dass dann nicht nur das rad nach innen kippt, sondern fahrer und rad zusammen. 
-> in bezug auf 


Eisbein schrieb:


> probiers mal im stand aus. VR-Bremse ziehen und dann drück mal auf die kurven innere seite bzw. drück die kurveninnere seite nach unten...


----------



## Machiavelli (5. August 2013)

Aber jetzt mal blöd gefragt: Sobald ich bewußt Gewicht auf ein Lenkerende verlagere geht doch die Hüfte automatisch in die andere Richtung. Womit der Impuls zur Drehung nicht durch das Runterdrücken des Lenkers sondern eigentlich aus der Hüfte kommt.


----------



## scylla (5. August 2013)

mal blöd gefragt : kommt der impuls nicht eigentlich aus einer drehung des ganzen körpers?
provokant formuliert: wenn ich nur die hüfte drehe, dann stoß ich am oberrohr an und schmeiß mich samt fahrrad selbst um ohne irgendwas dabei bewirkt zu haben. wenn ich nur auf ein lenkerende drücke, dann kippe ich mein vorderrad und fall um ohne irgendwas dabei bewirkt zu haben.
ohne konkret zu wissen, was ich genau tue würde ich behaupten, dass es eher ein zusammenspiel aus allem sein müsste. nur dass es eben jeder anders wahrnimmt und erklärt.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (5. August 2013)

Warum?

Die Hüfte macht ja nix aktiv. Die Initiation kommt durch das Belasten des inneren Lenkerendes.
Dadurch neige ich das Rad und wirke so der Fliehkraft entgegen, damit ich nicht nach außen Falle. Gleichzeitig sorge ich dafür, dass das Heck garnicht anders kann, als rumzuschwenken.

Das "Heben des Hecks" kommt schon aus der Hüfte, das "Rumschwenken" aber nicht.


Ich bewege die Hüfte nicht aktiv zur Seite. Das würde nämlich im Ergebnis bedeuten, dass ich meinen Körperschwerpunkt in der Kurve aktiv nach außen bewege.

Und dann gut Nacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (5. August 2013)

M.R. schrieb:


> Warum?



jetzt bin ich komplett verwirrt.
ich kann mich doch nicht nur hinstellen und ein lenkerende belasten. wenn's hinterrad erst mal oben ist, dann muss sich doch der ganze mensch irgendwie mit dem fahrrad mitdrehen, sonst gerät doch alles aus dem gleichgewicht?
ich hab zwar das gefühl, die ganze zeit mehr oder weniger in "linie" mit dem fahrrad zu sein, aber irgendwo muss der impuls für die drehung doch herkommen? "muss" dafür nicht der ganze körper mitarbeiten?

ich glaub, es wird mal zeit für eine hofrunde heute abend, sonst versteh ich gar nix mehr


----------



## swoosh999 (5. August 2013)

.


----------



## a.nienie (5. August 2013)

das system kann man auch gut bei einer trockenübung beobachten.
neben das rad stellen vorderradbremse ziehen und das heck durch druck auf den lenker anheben. jetzt zur außenseite auf den lenker drücken/das rad kippen. wer folgt automatisch? der hinterbau.
oder reden wir von etwas anderem?


----------



## swoosh999 (5. August 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Wer lehnt sein fahrrad bei einer spitzkehre zur Kurveninneren Seite?! Ich tus nicht und deswegen auch der druck auf der äußeren seite. Gilt vor allem für statische versetzer.



natürlich nach innen - anders funktioniert das auch nicht.
lehnst du das bike etwa an einer 10m kante nach außen 

hier mal ein paar kurze ausschnitte was mit der "zack-bremse-zu-hüfte-rum-methode" rauskommt:


----------



## Deleted 59812 (5. August 2013)

a.nienie schrieb:


> das system kann man auch gut bei einer trockenübung beobachten.
> neben das rad stellen vorderradbremse ziehen und das heck durch druck auf den lenker anheben. jetzt zur außenseite auf den lenker drücken/das rad kippen. wer folgt automatisch? der hinterbau.
> oder reden wir von etwas anderem?



Genau darum geht es.

Für die Drehung braucht es in keinster Weise irgendeinen Impuls von der Hüfte.


Hoch das Heck, Druck aufs Lenkerende -  Rum kommt die Kiste.


----------



## scylla (5. August 2013)

aber mal zurück auf anfang:

wenn ich mich mit eingeschlagenem vorderrad in eine kurve stelle, dann hat das fahrrad bzw. das gesamte system doch immer die tendenz, nach innen zu kippen. zumindest bin ich bisher in 99% der fälle zur kurveninnenseite hin umgefallen, nicht nach außen. egal ob ich versetzen oder fahren will, oder nur  dumm in der kurve rumstehen.

wenn ich jetzt auch noch mich selbst nach innen lehnen würde, und dann auch noch den lenker innen runterdrücken, fall ich dann nicht erst recht um wie ein sack nasser kartoffeln?


----------



## HTWolfi (5. August 2013)

Ich glaube praktisch bekommen ich das Versetzen ganz gut hin, aber bei der ganzen Theorie hier muss ich leider passen.
Aber mir egal, besser so, als anders herum. 

http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/25196


----------



## Deleted 59812 (5. August 2013)

Man bleibt doch selbst zentral auf dem Bike, d.h. mit dem Körpergewicht auf den Pedale.

Druck aufs Lenkerende bedeutet nicht, dass man sich drauflehnt und das Gewicht vom Pedal dorthin verlagert.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (5. August 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Ich glaube praktisch bekommen ich das Versetzen ganz gut hin, aber bei der ganzen Theorie hier muss ich leider passen.
> Aber mir egal, besser so, als anders herum.
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/25196



Beim zweiten Ansatz sieht man es sehr gut.


----------



## scylla (5. August 2013)

M.R. schrieb:


> Beim zweiten Ansatz sieht man es sehr gut.



ich leider immer noch nicht. was soll man sehen? dass er irgendwo aufn lenker drückt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 59812 (5. August 2013)

Genau das!


----------



## scylla (5. August 2013)

außen oder innen?

(sorry, die frage ist ernst gemeint. ich bin wohl genauso schlecht darin, andere zu analysieren, wie mich selbst zu analysieren)

ich hab das video jetzt schon bestimmt 10x abgespielt und seh nur, dass er sich auf dem lenker abstützt (irgendwie klar) und unter einsatz aller zur verfügung stehenden gelenke das hinterrad vom absatz runter hebt.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (5. August 2013)

Guck mal auf das kurveninnere Lenkerende.

Das bewegt sich nach unten.


----------



## Machiavelli (5. August 2013)

Was es aber automatisch macht, wenn man die Hüfte im Gefälle in die andere Richtung bewegt


----------



## scylla (5. August 2013)

M.R. schrieb:


> Guck mal auf das kurveninnere Lenkerende.
> 
> Das bewegt sich nach unten.



hm ja, wenn darauf achtet könnte man meinen, dass er sich innen für kurze zeit mehr abstützt. aber tut er das um das hr zu schwenken, oder einfach, um auf dem rad zu bleiben? genauso könnte man meinen, dass er zwischendrin mal die hüfte mitdreht, wenn man darauf achtet.

also doch eine kombination aus allem?


----------



## Deleted 59812 (5. August 2013)

Die Hüfte bewegt sich dahin, weil er das Lenkerende belastet.
Dadurch schwenkt das Rad rum und nimmt zwangsläufig den Biker mit.


Würde er die Hüfte bewegen, dann würde er schlicht und ergreifend nach außen umfallen.
Er würde sich weg vom inneren Lenkerende bewegen, was ein Belasten unmöglich machen würde.


----------



## Eisbein (5. August 2013)

a.nienie schrieb:


> das system kann man auch gut bei einer trockenübung beobachten.
> neben das rad stellen vorderradbremse ziehen und das heck durch druck auf den lenker anheben. jetzt zur außenseite auf den lenker drücken/das rad kippen. wer folgt automatisch? der hinterbau.
> oder reden wir von etwas anderem?



Danke davon rede ich schon seit wochen. Wenn das hinterrad in der luft ist, möchte ich das gern mal sehen wie jemand das hinterrad nach links schwenkt, wenn er das fahrad dabei zur rechten seite kippt. 

Auf meinem zweiten bild sieht man recht deutlich, dass das fahrrad NICHT nach innen gekippt ist. Das macht rein physikalisch schon gar keinen sein. Steht das rad auf dem VR und ich kippe es von mir weg geht auch das hinterrad in diese richtung, so wie M.R. (druck innen, nach innen kippen) würde das hinterrad dann auch in die gleiche richtung folgen. 

M.R. ansatz klingt für mich nach: ich kippe den baum von mir weg, der mich selbst dann erschlägt...  (weil er entgegen die kipprichtung fällt) 

Ich kann es dir, M.R., nur empfehlen das mal als trockenübung, neben dem rad stehend, zu probieren. Wie es a.niene oben beschrieben hat.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (5. August 2013)

In einer Rechtskehre belaste ich das rechte Lenkerende und links eben das linke.

Drücke ich links kommt das Heck auf er rechten Seite rum, drücke ich recht, auf der linken.


Das kann man garnicht anders sehen, weil einem die Physik dann einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht.


Alles andere ist vollkommen falsch. Das brauch ich nicht (mehr) probieren.

Ich habe mich 15 Jahre mit Bewegungsabläufen beschäftigt, die wesentlich komplexer sind als die eines Mountainbikers.


----------



## Eisbein (5. August 2013)

Vorschlag, du machst ein video von deiner Technik und ich eins von meiner. ?! 

Theoretisches gefasel hilft hier grade niemanden mehr. Ich war grade draußen mit dem Ergebniss: Nach außen kippen und um die bewegung abzuschließen braucht es/verlagert sich das gewicht aufs innere lenker ende. Es braucht jedoch einen Impuls zu beginn auf das äußere ende, sonst bleibt mein hinterrad dort wo es ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swoosh999 (5. August 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Wenn das hinterrad in der luft ist, möchte ich das gern mal sehen wie jemand das hinterrad nach links schwenkt, wenn er das fahrad dabei zur rechten seite kippt.





Eisbein schrieb:


> Auf meinem zweiten bild sieht man recht deutlich, dass das fahrrad NICHT nach innen gekippt ist



Die ganze Thematik erschließt sich für mich nicht.
Nehmen wir eine Linkskehre an:
Am Scheitelpunkt das Bike nach innen (*links*) lehnen dabei Druck auf das *linke innere* Lenkerende geben, zentral bleiben, Impuls nach oben (Beine anziehen) HR wird automatisch nach RECHTS versetzt - weiterfahren.

Dazu die Trockenübung:
Stellt euch vor, ihr schiebt das Bike mit *Druck* in der *Schräglage* (am besten auf Schotter). Das Hinterrad will schon leicht ausbrechen, jetzt hebt ihr das Hinterrad an. Was passiert: Die Zentrifugalkraft hat das Hinterrad versetzt.

Alles andere klingt mir nicht logisch, probier ich aber später mal aus.
Wenn ich mich nicht mehr melde hat´s wahrscheinlich nicht funktioniert.


----------



## McFussel (5. August 2013)

Das Bike NICHT nach innen Kippen, NACH AUSSEN....die Beine ziehen nur (gestreckt) nach oben....in die Kurve schauen, damit kommt das Bike super rum und ist auch das was Eisbein meint!


----------



## scylla (5. August 2013)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> Die ganze Thematik erschließt sich für mich nicht.
> Nehmen wir eine Linkskehre an:
> Am Scheitelpunkt das Bike nach innen (*links*) lehnen dabei Druck auf das *linke innere* Lenkerende geben, zentral bleiben, Impuls nach oben (Beine anziehen) HR wird automatisch nach RECHTS versetzt - weiterfahren.
> 
> ...



ich kapier's nicht.
wenn ich im statischen fall (lenker eingeschlagen, stillstand) das hinterrad hoch nehme und mich dabei zur kurveninnenseite lehne (also auf die seite, zu der das vorderrad eingeschlagen ist), dann fall ich doch einfach um. wahrscheinlich sogar noch bevor das hinterrad den boden verlassen hat. wenn ich nicht noch was anderes dabei tun soll, was hier nicht erwähnt wird (z.b. den allerwertesten in die entgegengesetzte richtung schieben), dann hat das hinterrad doch keinerlei physikalische veranlassung, in richtung kurvenaußenseite zu schwenken.

was eisbein, a.nienie und mcfussel sagen finde ich logischer.


----------



## swoosh999 (5. August 2013)

kein lebensliebender mensch würde doch auf den gedanken kommen sein bike in einer kehre talwärts (=nach aussen) zu lehnen ?!?


----------



## Deleted 59812 (5. August 2013)

@Eisbein

Das ist eher eine andere Baustelle.

Du brauchst als Widerlager zuvor Druck auf der anderen Seite, weil dein Körper das alleine nicht kann.

Enweder die Grundposition stimmt schon nicht (meist zu weit hinten) und bzw. oder irgendein muskuläres Defizit (meist Hüfte/Rumpf/Schulter) erschwert die Sache.



Video kann ich nicht machen. Dazu fehlt mir die Ausrüstung.


----------



## McFussel (5. August 2013)

Pass auf: Stell Dich neben Dein Bike....zieh die Vorderbremse...schieb den Lenker nach vorne so dass das Hinterrad hoch kommt. Nun drücke mal den Lenker auf einer Seite nach unten....

...und dann erzählst Du uns allen mal was Dir dann auffällt!!

=> Das Bike geht auf die Seite an der Du nach unten drückst!! Ergo: NACH AUSSEN DRÜCKEN!


Deswegen kostet Versetzen in steilem Gelände Übung und Überwindung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 59812 (5. August 2013)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> Die ganze Thematik erschließt sich für mich nicht.
> Nehmen wir eine Linkskehre an:
> Am Scheitelpunkt das Bike nach innen (*links*) lehnen dabei Druck auf das *linke innere* Lenkerende geben, zentral bleiben, Impuls nach oben (Beine anziehen) HR wird automatisch nach RECHTS versetzt - weiterfahren.
> 
> ...



Einer hat es verstanden.

Nur: erst hoch, dann Druck aufs innere Ende

Sonst u.U. aua...




Mir reicht das.

Ich bin raus.


Weiteres von mir aus per PN.


----------



## Eisbein (5. August 2013)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> kein lebensliebender mensch würde doch auf den gedanken kommen sein bike in einer kehre talwärts (=nach aussen) zu lehnen ?!?


ach doch, ich kenn da ein paar 






gilt natürlich nur für den beginn des versetzen. Logisch das man sich im letzten drittel nicht mehr nach außen lehnt. 

Ich geh fahrradfahren.


----------



## walter021 (5. August 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> deiner meinung.
> allerdings meint mein fahrrad öfter mal, sich nach innen lehnen zu müssen . in solchen fällen häng ich dann zum balance  halten (kann bisher nur statisch) manchmal mit dem kompletten oberkörper tendentiell nach außen raus.
> sieht leider blöd aus.
> 
> ...



verstehe diesen neuen trend im steilen soweit nach vorne zu gehen nicht. entweder ists da weniger steil als es ausschaut, aber wenn ich das hier in steilen schwierigen kehren (west AT) mache, gehe ich fix über den lenker. da kann ich mich noch so hart richtung oberrohr oder lenker ducken


----------



## jammerlappen (5. August 2013)

swoosh999 schrieb:


>



Geil, mit den Komentaren der Steinböcke aus Graubünden!  Weltklasse!!!


----------



## Eisbein (5. August 2013)

walter021 schrieb:


> verstehe diesen neuen trend im steilen soweit nach vorne zu gehen nicht. entweder ists da weniger steil als es ausschaut, aber wenn ich das hier in steilen schwierigen kehren (west AT) mache, gehe ich fix über den lenker. da kann ich mich noch so hart richtung oberrohr oder lenker ducken


klar, immer so weit nach vorn wie möglich im steilen. Wie willst du sonst bremsgrip aufbauen um nach einer stufen stehen zu bleiben, oder ein 40° steile felsplatte abfahren...?!

Aber hier gilt, so viel wie nötig so wenig wie möglich... oder so. Jedenfalls ists nicht sinnvoll immer so weit wie es nur geht hinten zu hocken.


----------



## jammerlappen (5. August 2013)

Wichtig ist doch an erster Stelle der Zentrale und niedrige Schwerpunkt. Damit hat man auch Druck auf dem Vorderrad, ohne ein Über-den-Lenker-gehen fürchten zu müssen.


----------



## Promontorium (5. August 2013)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> Dazu die Trockenübung:
> Stellt euch vor, ihr schiebt das Bike mit *Druck* in der *Schräglage* (am besten auf Schotter). Das Hinterrad will schon leicht ausbrechen, jetzt hebt ihr das Hinterrad an. Was passiert: Die Zentrifugalkraft hat das Hinterrad versetzt.



Was immer dieses Gerede von der Zentrifugalkraft soll!? In der Regel ist die doch durch die geringe, u.U. gar nicht vorhandene Geschwindigkeit überhaupt nicht vorhanden. 
Und was mir auch nicht einleuchtet: wenn ich das innere Lenkerende belaste, das Rad also tendenziell nach innen kippt, muß das Hinterrad ja quasi leicht schräg gegen die Schwerkraft schwenken. Wie soll das denn  (ich weiß, *nach* dem Anheben) nur durch den inneren Lenkerdruck von selber gehen? Dazu braucht es doch ein aktives Anheben, also einen aktiven Schwung mit Hüfte oder Körper nach außen. Insofern scheint mir Eisbeins' Erklärung mit dem äußeren Lenkerdruck einleuchtender, wenn auch tendenziell iwie unangenehmer!


----------



## Oldie-Paul (5. August 2013)

M.R. schrieb:


> Die Hüfte bewegt sich dahin, weil er das Lenkerende belastet.
> Dadurch schwenkt das Rad rum und nimmt zwangsläufig den Biker mit.


Das Rad wiegt 15kg der Biker 75kg. Was sagt jetzt der Impulssatz zum Mitnehmen des Bikers?
Der Biker muss sich schon aktiv drehen, egal wie.


----------



## scylla (6. August 2013)

walter021 schrieb:


> verstehe diesen neuen trend im steilen soweit nach vorne zu gehen nicht. entweder ists da weniger steil als es ausschaut, aber wenn ich das hier in steilen schwierigen kehren (west AT) mache, gehe ich fix über den lenker. da kann ich mich noch so hart richtung oberrohr oder lenker ducken



ich geh nur so weit nach vorn wie ich muss, um sehr langsam rollen zu können bzw. das vorderrad sicher zu parken. wenn's mir wegrutscht weil zu wenig druck drauf ist hab ich ja auch nix gewonnen, oder? den süßen kleinen barranco (=nahezu senkrechte felswand) kurz hinterm weg sieht man gott sei dank nicht aufm foto. in der kurve selbst war die sturz-zone noch angenehm. besser da, wo eigentlich noch recht wenig passieren kann, kurz überwinden und das rad grad stellen als unkontrolliert mit ar$ch aufm hinterrad richtung kurvenausgang schliddern.

wenn's mir unangenehm wird versuch ich mich erst mal so "klein" wie möglich aufm rad zu machen, vor ich nach hinten geh. wenn keine auslaufzone vorhanden ist, die einen kurzen kontrollverlust verzeiht, folgt kurz nach "nach hinten gehen" bei mir dann eh meistens "nach hinten absteigen"


----------



## walter021 (6. August 2013)

bin meist über oder hinter dem sattel und mir rutscht auch nie das VR weg, fahr da aber auch den dicken baron. 
was ist eigentlich mit "druck aufm VR" gemeint bzw wie merkt man, dass man zuwenig druck ausübt? 
als ich bei steilen sachen noch nicht auf dem HR gehockt bin, bin ich regelmäßig über den lenker gegangen. 
vielleicht habe ich auch einfach nen riesigen wasserkopf und bin schwerpunktmäßig anders als ihr, oder wir haben andere definitionen von steil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (6. August 2013)

walter021 schrieb:


> bin meist über oder hinter dem sattel und mir rutscht auch nie das VR weg, fahr da aber auch den dicken baron.
> was ist eigentlich mit "druck aufm VR" gemeint bzw wie merkt man, dass man zuwenig druck ausübt?
> als ich bei steilen sachen noch nicht auf dem HR gehockt bin, bin ich regelmäßig über den lenker gegangen.
> vielleicht habe ich auch einfach nen riesigen wasserkopf und bin schwerpunktmäßig anders als ihr, oder wir haben andere definitionen von steil



meine definition: wenn ich nicht so langsam fahren kann wie ich will, nicht exakt dort anhalten kann wo ich will, und generell das vorderrad rutscht.
immer wieder schön zu sehen, wenn ich eine stelle öfter machen muss, bis sie klappt: ich such mir in der theorie einen perfekten platz fürs vorderrad, fahr's an, und wundere mich dann, warum ich komplett übers ziel hinaus schieße. besonders, wenn stufen im spiel sind. dann fahr ich's nochmal an, zwing mich "unangenehm viel" gewicht vorne drauf zu gehen, und schwups treff ich auf den cm selbst direkt hinter einer stufe.

interessanter weise bin ich früher oft übern lenker gegangen, als ich noch auf dem hr gehockt bin. meistens weil ich die kontrolle verloren habe und dann auf irgendein hindernis draufgerutscht bin. ist mir seit gut nem jahr nicht mehr passiert, dafür hab ich mittlerweile alle anderen arten des unfreiwilligen absteigens perfektioniert 
dabei könnte ich eigentlich in den meisten situationen immer noch meilenweit nach vorn. wird aber besser, je mehr man sich dran gewöhnt hat und je mehr man kapiert hat, dass es andersrum sogar sicherer ist.


----------



## f4lkon (6. August 2013)

Naja es kommt ja auch drauf an wie steil es ist. Wenn es sehr steil ist hast du auch genug Druck auf dem VR wenn du zentral oder leicht hinter dem Sattel bist.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (6. August 2013)

hmm wenn man mim Motorrad Stoppies übt bekommt man automatisch das Gefühl dafür wie man die Kiste entweder gerade hält oder halt das Heck in die Richtung dreht wo man hin will.
Übern Impuls übern Lenker ;-)

Also Stoppie üben dann klappts auch mit der Spitzkehre


----------



## scylla (6. August 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Naja es kommt ja auch drauf an wie steil es ist.



diese annahme hätte ich jetzt allerdings angesichts der diskussionsrunde hier als selbstverständlich vorausgesetzt 

  @Pizzaplanet
uaaah, bei sowas krieg ich immer gänsehaut.


----------



## vitaminc (6. August 2013)

Habe die Diskussion mit Innen vs. Außen drücken spannend verfolgt, und war vorhin mal am Hang ausprobieren.

Für mich ist Außen die eindeutig richtige Wahl, das HR kommt einfacher rum, quasi nahezu ohne Hüfteinsatz. Bei Innen ist es so, dass ich a) aufpassen muss nicht nach innen zu fallen, und b) muss ich mit der Hüfte einen Impuls geben damit das HR rumkommt, das ist so als würde man gegen einen Widerstand ankämpfen.

Besser kann ich es leider nicht formulieren, aber vielen Dank für den Tipp mit dem Druck auf das äußere Lenkerende.


----------



## trialsrookie (6. August 2013)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Was immer dieses Gerede von der Zentrifugalkraft soll!? In der Regel ist die doch durch die geringe, u.U. gar nicht vorhandene Geschwindigkeit überhaupt nicht vorhanden.


Ich muss gestehen ich habe die vielen beschriebenen Varianten noch nicht bewusst ausprobiert, aber eines denke ich mir schon die ganze Zeit bei der Diskussion:

Keine Spitzkehre gleicht der anderen, für jede braucht (bzw. gibt es) es eine angepasste, ideale Technik, um da rumzukommen. Ich glaube aber dass hier teilweise die Ansätze wild durcheinander geworfen werden, jeder hat eine andere Situation im Hinterkopf.

Das schmale Wegerl mit flacher Anfahrt (#27) unterscheidet sich gewaltig von den Spitzkehren in Haralds-How-To-Video. Klar dass man in letzterem mit Karacho (wenn man's kann) anfahren und dann durch die Kurve rollen kann.

Insofern finde ich es auch etwas irreführend, von "oldschool" bzw. "newschool" zu sprechen. Je nach Beschaffenheit der Kehre kann oder muss man die ein oder andere Variante wählen.

Die Variante mit der Führung durch die Hüfte (bzw. Impuls durch die Beine) kommt aus dem Trial - siehe zB Ryan Leechs Art of Trial -, insofern kann sie nicht ganz falsch sein. Klar dass man im Gelände auch andere Möglichkeiten hat, aber wie gesagt... ich seh da kein entweder - oder, sondern eine sinnvolle Kombination am Trail.


----------



## timtim (7. August 2013)




----------



## walter021 (7. August 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> meine definition: wenn ich nicht so langsam fahren kann wie ich will, nicht exakt dort anhalten kann wo ich will, und generell das vorderrad rutscht.
> immer wieder schön zu sehen, wenn ich eine stelle öfter machen muss, bis sie klappt: ich such mir in der theorie einen perfekten platz fürs vorderrad, fahr's an, und wundere mich dann, warum ich komplett übers ziel hinaus schieße. besonders, wenn stufen im spiel sind. dann fahr ich's nochmal an, zwing mich "unangenehm viel" gewicht vorne drauf zu gehen, und schwups treff ich auf den cm selbst direkt hinter einer stufe.
> 
> interessanter weise bin ich früher oft übern lenker gegangen, als ich noch auf dem hr gehockt bin. meistens weil ich die kontrolle verloren habe und dann auf irgendein hindernis draufgerutscht bin. ist mir seit gut nem jahr nicht mehr passiert, dafür hab ich mittlerweile alle anderen arten des unfreiwilligen absteigens perfektioniert
> dabei könnte ich eigentlich in den meisten situationen immer noch meilenweit nach vorn. wird aber besser, je mehr man sich dran gewöhnt hat und je mehr man kapiert hat, dass es andersrum sogar sicherer ist.



soo, hab das ganze noch mals getestet. wollte heute wegen faulheit gar net biken und bin desshalb einfach zur hiesigen dh strecke (Innsbruck) um zu probieren.

bei 2 ca mittelschweren stellen, wo ich normalerweise mit dem hintern das hinterrad küsse, probiert mich auf ca sattelhöhe klein zu machen. beide male hätte es mich fast überschlagen! 

dann wie gewohnt gefahren und null probleme

will das mal live sehen, bis dahin halte ich nicht viel davon


----------



## swoosh999 (7. August 2013)

walter021 schrieb:


> bei 2 ca mittelschweren stellen, wo ich normalerweise mit dem hintern das hinterrad küsse, probiert mich auf ca sattelhöhe klein zu machen. beide male hätte es mich fast überschlagen!
> 
> dann wie gewohnt gefahren und null probleme
> 
> will das mal live sehen, bis dahin halte ich nicht viel davon



waren das hohe stufen oder steilabfahrten über mehrere meter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## walter021 (7. August 2013)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> waren das hohe stufen oder steilabfahrten über mehrere meter?



bekommt man da irgendwie dauernd beides auf einmal serviert

ne, ernsthaft, wie gesagt mittelschwere sachen, da ists halt ne kombination aus beidem, aber es sind jetzt auch nicht die schweren stellen (da geht das wohl wirklich nicht) gemeint. bei den einfachen sachen bin ich auch zentral über dem bike.


----------



## jammerlappen (7. August 2013)

@ Walter021: So aus m Bauch raus: Hast Du Gewicht auf dem Lenker? Zentral auf dem Bike meint ja nicht, dass der Schwerpunkt in jedem Gelände mittig zwischen den Rädern sein soll. Es sollte halt nur das Gewicht nicht übermäßig auf dem Hinterrad und nicht übermäßig auf dem Vorderrad sein, weil das zu Abgang über den Lenker oder Abgang geradeaus führt.


----------



## Eisbein (7. August 2013)

walter021 schrieb:


> *(Innsbruck)
> 
> will das mal live sehen*, bis dahin halte ich nicht viel davon



Das machen wir mal, bin ebenfalls aus innsbruck


----------



## jammerlappen (7. August 2013)

Wenn ihr bis Mitte September warten könnt, komm ich dazu!


----------



## walter021 (7. August 2013)

Gerne, fahr da eh hin und wieder. Man bekommt einfach 1000hm feinster trail auch wenn man mal Nen faulen Tag hat.
Ist auch nicht so überfüllt von coolen downhill kiddies


----------



## scylla (7. August 2013)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Zentral auf dem Bike meint ja nicht, dass der Schwerpunkt in jedem Gelände mittig zwischen den Rädern sein soll.



genau das wollte ich auch grad tippen 
wo "zentral" relativ zum bike liegt, hängt ja schon von der steilheit ab. "auf sattelhöhe klein machen" ist ja keine patentlösung für alles.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swoosh999 (8. August 2013)

walter021 schrieb:


> ne, ernsthaft, wie gesagt mittelschwere sachen, da ists halt ne kombination aus beidem, aber es sind jetzt auch nicht die schweren stellen (da geht das wohl wirklich nicht) gemeint. bei den einfachen sachen bin ich auch zentral über dem bike.



ich denke wir sollten das mal visuell angehen, zwar nicht thema des fred´s aber da sind wir mal nicht so 

stufe am gardasee. 80-90cm hoch, anfahrt flach, danach mittleres gefälle.





ich  steilabfahrt über 5 meter. gefälle ~ 60°







swoosh999 schrieb:


> waren das hohe stufen oder steilabfahrten über mehrere meter?




jetzt klar?


----------



## walter021 (8. August 2013)

sry, hab jetzt keine bilder da. bei meinem bsp hab ich aber extra nen bekannten trail genannt. wenn ich danach google finde ich aber immer nur bilder von sprüngen, ich schau mal weiter...


----------



## Eisbein (8. August 2013)

steile felsplatte (40°) kein auslauf, absulut am limit was bremsgrip und hinterrad anlupfen angeht!


----------



## mumelter (8. August 2013)

... und wo geht der Weg weiter wo wird hier versetzt? Oder war die Einfahrt in die Platte der versetzer? Oder geht es um das "ZENTRAL im BIKE" bei den Fotos?

Greets Markus


----------



## swoosh999 (8. August 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> steile felsplatte (40°) kein auslauf, absulut am limit was bremsgrip und hinterrad anlupfen angeht!



zeigst du noch ein bild mit einer hohen stufe damit wir sehen wie die richtige haltung ist 



mumelter schrieb:


> ... und wo geht der Weg weiter wo wird hier versetzt? Oder war die Einfahrt in die Platte der versetzer? Oder geht es um das "ZENTRAL im BIKE" bei den Fotos?


ja kurzzeitig anderes thema


----------



## scylla (8. August 2013)

Negativbeispiel:





was denkt ihr wohl, was passiert ist? -> Ich hätte mich fast lang gemacht, weil mir's Vorderrad abgehauen ist. Ungefähr ne Meile zu weit hinten, obwohl die Treppe steiler war als es aufm Foto wirkt.

 @walter012
lass dich mal knipsen und analysier dich selber. erst wenn die imaginäre senkrechte achse durch den schwerpunkt vor dem vorderrad ist, bist du zu weit vorne. wenn die achse irgendwo dahinter ist, geht noch was. dabei ist es wurscht egal ob der hintern hinterm hinterrad hängt oder vor dem sattel. wie gesagt, das ist nur eine frage der steilheit.
mir geht's so, dass ich auf bildern meistens seh, dass ich immer noch viel zu weit hinten hänge, auch wenn ich aufm trail schon denke, dass es mich gleich vorne über haut. braucht schon überwindung. aber selbsterkenntnis ist der beste weg zur besserung


----------



## walter021 (8. August 2013)

leider zu selten nen fähigen knipser dabei. wo ich fotos hab, sind die stellen nicht schwer. 
da mir aber fast nie das VR wegrutscht, bin ich vielleicht zentraler über dem bike als ich das selber geglaubt hätte und die stufen an denen ich das HR berühre, würdet ihr vielleicht genau so fahren (ein anderer fähiger bike kollege furh jedenfalls gleich). 
aber man wird sehen, wenn ich mal mit einem von euch fahr
 @scylla: bist zufällig auch mal hier in den alpen?


----------



## scylla (8. August 2013)

leider viel zu selten, aber ich geb die hoffnung noch nicht auf, es dies jahr nochmal zu schaffen


----------



## Eisbein (8. August 2013)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> zeigst du noch ein bild mit einer hohen stufe damit wir sehen wie die richtige haltung ist



stufe ist ja wiederrum etwas anderes. Da wirds dann tatsächlich richtig komplex!

Stufen... und danach ein versetzer


----------



## walter021 (8. August 2013)

da hat dein kollege aber sein bike ungünstig geparkt oder musst du da woanders hin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (8. August 2013)

das hat schon gepasst. bin die stelle ja nur noch mal fürs foto gefahren!


----------



## scylla (11. August 2013)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Habe die Diskussion mit Innen vs. Außen drücken spannend verfolgt, und war vorhin mal am Hang ausprobieren.
> 
> Für mich ist Außen die eindeutig richtige Wahl, das HR kommt einfacher rum, quasi nahezu ohne Hüfteinsatz. Bei Innen ist es so, dass ich a) aufpassen muss nicht nach innen zu fallen, und b) muss ich mit der Hüfte einen Impuls geben damit das HR rumkommt, das ist so als würde man gegen einen Widerstand ankämpfen.
> 
> Besser kann ich es leider nicht formulieren, aber vielen Dank für den Tipp mit dem Druck auf das äußere Lenkerende.




heute hatte ich mal Gelegenheit, auch ausführlich zu probieren (viele extrem spitze Kehren mit weichem Waldboden als Landezone):

nur Hüftimpuls -> geht gar nicht, man kommt mehr schlecht als recht rum, und dann verliert man auch noch ziemlich leicht die Balance, sobald das Hinterrad wieder "landet"
Was ich wohl bisher gemacht habe war so eine Kombination aus Körperdrehung und irgendwie unbewusst ein bisschen auf die richtige Seite lehnen. Wahrscheinlich nicht total verkehrt aber auch nicht ganz ideal.
Schließlich hab ich mal probiert, bewusst mit dem Körper recht wenig zu machen und statt dessen auf das *kurvenäußere* Lenkerende zu lehnen, sobald das HR in der Luft ist. Geil, das funktioniert ja richtig gut!  Wenn ich das richtig bewusst gemacht habe fiel es mir plötzlich leichter, zu dosieren wo das HR hin soll, und außerdem ging es plötzlich auch in meine "schwache" Richtung deutlich besser und kontrollierter. Angenehmer Nebeneffekt: ich verlier nicht so leicht die Balance nach dem Versetzer, was mir wahrscheinlich immer dann passiert ist, wenn ich zu viel mit Körperdrehung gearbeitet habe.
Ich hab jedenfalls das Gefühl, durch den einfachen Trick heute eine Stufe weiter gekommen zu sein.

Danke auch von mir an Eisbein, super Tipp!


----------



## Eisbein (11. August 2013)

fein, hat wenigstens einer mein geschwafel verstanden


----------



## Promontorium (11. August 2013)

Muß ich auch mal gscheit probieren, vielleicht klappt's dann endlich richtig!


----------



## Eisbein (11. August 2013)

zum 372. mal. Am Besten versteht man die grundlegende idee dahinter wenn man sich mal neben das radstellt und es versuch auf dem VR zu balancieren. (durch kippen  )



Viel spaß beim üben!


----------



## trialsrookie (11. August 2013)

Langsam werd ich neugierig, was versteht ihr eigentlich überhaupt unter der Hüftimpuls-"Technik"?


----------



## scylla (11. August 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> zum 372. mal. Am Besten versteht man die grundlegende idee dahinter wenn man sich mal neben das radstellt und es versuch auf dem VR zu balancieren. (durch kippen  )



am besten versteht man die grundlegende idee dahinter, wenn man sich mal auf dem radl in eine kurve reinstellt, und es versucht, auf dem vorderrad balancierend in die richtige richtung zu kippen 
ich zumindest versteh sowas parkplatz-theoretisch nie.

  @trialsrookie
was ich darunter verstehe: man hole mit dem allerwertesten schwung und schwenke selbigen mit elan in die richtung, wohin das hinterrad soll (stoße dabei bestenfalls noch mit dem oberschenkel gegen oberrohr oder sattel, und falle danach mit karacho um)


----------



## pnebling (12. August 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> (stoße dabei bestenfalls noch mit dem oberschenkel gegen oberrohr oder sattel, und falle danach mit karacho um)



Jo, so schauts meistens aus


----------



## Oldie-Paul (12. August 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Schließlich hab ich mal probiert, bewusst mit dem Körper recht wenig zu machen und statt dessen auf das *kurvenäußere* Lenkerende zu lehnen, sobald das HR in der Luft ist. Geil, das funktioniert ja richtig gut!


So kann sogar ich das verstehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McNulty (12. August 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> heute hatte ich mal Gelegenheit, auch ausführlich zu probieren (viele extrem spitze Kehren mit weichem Waldboden als Landezone):
> 
> nur Hüftimpuls -> geht gar nicht, man kommt mehr schlecht als recht rum, und dann verliert man auch noch ziemlich leicht die Balance, sobald das Hinterrad wieder "landet"
> Was ich wohl bisher gemacht habe war so eine Kombination aus Körperdrehung und irgendwie unbewusst ein bisschen auf die richtige Seite lehnen. Wahrscheinlich nicht total verkehrt aber auch nicht ganz ideal.
> ...


 
Lenker außen belasten = aus der Kurve herauslehnen, oder? - weil wenn der Arsch innen bleibt, nützt es auch nicht auf den Lenker zu drücken. Also wie beim Old-School Skifahren: Tal-Ski belasten. Und wahrscheinlich auch das gleiche Problem (für Anfänger im Steilen): Aaaaangst. Dann doch lieber mit einem Po-Wackler ein wenig das Rad rumziehen. Aber wenn ich so fahren könnte wie Eisbein  wär der Drops für mich eh gelutscht und ich würde zufrieden sterben.


----------



## scylla (12. August 2013)

ja, ich hab versucht, möglichst viel "Last" auf das Kurvenäußere Lenkerende zu packen. Das dürfte zwangsläufig dazu führen, dass der komplette Mensch etwas weiter zur Kurvenaußenseite lehnt. 
Ein klein wenig Körperdrehung/Arschwackler/wieauchimmer ist wohl immer noch dabei. Den Körpereinsatz braucht's ja auch noch, um überhaupt mal den Impuls zu geben, damit das Hinterrad steigt. Allerdings braucht's viel weniger als ich dachte: so wenig, dass es nicht mehr bewußt auffällt, wenn man sich aufs "Lenker drücken" konzentriert.

Wenn ich versucht habe, so wenig wie möglich durch Körperdrehung zu regeln, ist das HR quasi in Zeitlupe rumgeschwenkt. Mit mehr Körpereinsatz geht's wesentlich flotter rum.

Angst: kann ich bestätigen  Daher hab ich's auch erst mal probiert mit einer weichen Landezone nebenan. Letztendlich dürfe es aber sogar die sicherere Variante sein, da man wesentlich mehr Balance hat und das Ganze deutlich kontrollierter wird.


----------



## Eisbein (13. August 2013)

McNulty schrieb:


> Lenker außen belasten = aus der Kurve herauslehnen, oder? - weil wenn der Arsch innen bleibt, nützt es auch nicht auf den Lenker zu drücken. Also wie beim Old-School Skifahren: Tal-Ski belasten. Und wahrscheinlich auch das gleiche Problem (für Anfänger im Steilen): Aaaaangst. Dann doch lieber mit einem Po-Wackler ein wenig das Rad rumziehen. *Aber wenn ich so fahren könnte wie Eisbein  wär der Drops für mich eh gelutscht und ich würde zufrieden sterben.*


nein würdest du nicht 

was ist denn new-school-skifahren?

Wegen der bewegung nach außen, das ist etwas schwierig zu beschreiben aber im grunde i.wie so:

Wenn man in die spitzkehre einlenkt steht man auf der innenseite des fahrrads. Mit dem Impuls nach vorn-oben aus den beinen heraus bewegt man sich von innen hinten, schräg über das fahrrad nach (leicht) außen vorn. 
Darauß resultiert dann auch die belastung des äußeren lenkerendes und das leichten kippen des fahrrades.


----------



## McNulty (13. August 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> nein würdest du nicht
> 
> was ist denn new-school-skifahren?


 
Na, das ist jetzt aber OT :  Ski auf die Kante stellen "Carven"
Weite Schwünge (Keine Luis-Trenker Gedächnis Zöpfe) - Ski gleichmässig belasten.

Ich geb zu - so New School ist das nicht - aber ich habs noch anders gelernt


----------



## Oldie-Paul (13. August 2013)

Ha!

Endlich eine Beschreibung, die auch physikalisch Sinn macht:



Eisbein schrieb:


> Wenn man in die spitzkehre einlenkt steht man auf der innenseite des fahrrads. Mit dem Impuls nach vorn-oben aus den beinen heraus bewegt man sich von innen hinten, schräg über das fahrrad nach (leicht) außen vorn.


Das Einlenken stellt das Bike schräg, der Körper bewegt sich noch geradeaus. Nach dem Anlupfen sorgt die schräge Bewegung für das nötige Drehmoment um den Auflagepunkt des Vorderrades (ideal) oder zumindest um das Gabellager. Und man braucht nicht viel herum zu hampeln. Zumindest habe ich so meine ersten Überraschungserfolge erlebt. Aber dabei sollte das Bike nicht ganz zum Stillstand kommen wie man auch auf dem Video von Harald sehen kann.


> Darauß resultiert dann auch die belastung des äußeren lenkerendes und das leichten kippen des fahrrades.


Das ist somit ein Nebeneffekt. Wenn man ihn zum zentralen Dogma erhebt, wird es für den Übenden irgendwann irritierend, es sei denn, man hat einen Teil der richtigen Bewegung schon längst intus, wie aus dem Posting von Scylla hervorgeht.


----------



## scylla (13. August 2013)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Ha!
> 
> Endlich eine Beschreibung, die auch physikalisch Sinn macht:
> 
> ...



Natürlich ist es nicht so, dass man sich nur hinstellen muss, und auf ein Ende vom Lenker drücken, und alles andere geht von allein. 
Mir hat die Erklärung mit dem "Lenkerende drücken" deswegen geholfen, weil es einen Ansatz liefert, das ganze in eine einheitliche Bewegung zu packen, die den Schwerpunkt behutsam nach außen führt. Wie du schon sagst "man braucht nicht viel herumzuhampeln". 
Ansonsten kann's passieren, dass man erst mal das Hinterrad hochkickt und danach irgendwelche seitlichen Verrenkungen macht (Hüftimpuls?). Der Aha-Effekt für mich war letztendlich wohl auch der, wie wenig man sich doch wirklich "verdrehen" muss (so wenig, dass man es nicht mehr bewusst wahrnimmt), und wie verdammt kontrolliert sich das anfühlt, wenn das Heck einen Zeitlupen-Schwenker macht.

Bei mir funktionieren halt die "keep-it-simple"-Erklärungen am besten. Nach der letzten Erklärung von Eisbein, die sicherlich physikalisch mehr Sinn macht, hätte ich es wahrscheinlich nicht so gut umsetzen können. Eine komplette Bewegungsabfolge ist schon wieder zu kompliziert, um sie aufm Trail konzentriert auszuführen, es sei denn man kann sie eh schon quasi instinktiv. Eine Kleinigkeit reicht mir meistens, alles andere ergibt sich eh aus dem Kontext. Das ist auch schon eine Kunst für den Erklärenden, die richtige Kleinigkeit auszugraben, die zielführend ist und den Rest fast zwingend nach sich zieht  Wenn man sowieso nur den Lenker hat als Abstützpunkt, dann kann der Körperschwerpunkt ja gar nicht anders, als nach außen zu wandern, wenn mehr Last auf dem äußeren Ende abgestützt wird 

Weiter rollen muss man dabei aber gar nicht. Das geht auch rein "statisch" aus dem kompletten Stillstand, zumindest bei mir. Probier's mal aus. 
Wird halt schwieriger, da man erst mal die Balance halten muss. Aber im Endeffekt kann ich mehr damit anfangen, es erst mal so zu lernen, weil es mir im schwierigen Gelände leichter fällt, wenn das Vorderrad exakt an der richtigen Position steht und sich nicht von der Stelle bewegt. Würde das Vorderrad während dessen auch noch irgendwo rumhüpfen oder wegrutschen, würde ich momentan glaub die komplette Krise bekommen. Ist so schon in manchen Situationen eine rechte Überwindung, wenn man quasi kopfüber auf einen Abgrund zuspringen soll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (13. August 2013)

@Oldie-Paul


> Das Einlenken stellt das Bike schräg, der Körper bewegt sich noch geradeaus. Nach dem Anlupfen sorgt die schräge Bewegung für das nötige Drehmoment um den Auflagepunkt des Vorderrades (ideal) oder zumindest um das Gabellager. Und man braucht nicht viel herum zu hampeln. Zumindest habe ich so meine ersten Überraschungserfolge erlebt. Aber dabei sollte das Bike nicht ganz zum Stillstand kommen wie man auch auf dem Video von Harald sehen kann.



So, jetzt bin ich dann bald vollständig verwirrt. 

Also wenn ich auf ne Spitzkehre zufahre, die einen ca. 30 Grad Winkel hat, dann muss ich zwangsläufig stoppen. D.h. ich fahre an, muss aber zuvor schon leicht runterbremsen damit ich nicht zu schnell reinfahre, lenke das Vorderrad auf die Innenseite der Kurve schräg ein, gehe mit dem Oberkörper leicht nach vorne, verschränke die Arme keilförmig (ist nötig weil mir sonst auf rutschigem Untergrund das Vorderrad wegrutscht) und betätige die VR-Bremse um zum vollständigen Stand zu kommen, die VR-Bremse halte ich dann. Jetzt kommt der schwierigste Part für mich, den ich vielleicht noch nicht ganz verstanden habe: Hier mache ich ne Art Hoch-Tief-Bewegung wie ich es aus dem Skifahren kenne, damit kommt das HR hoch, drücke dabei auf das äußere Lenkerende und schiebe/drehe den Oberkörper in die Kurve ein. Erst dann löse ich die VR-Bremse. 

So wie es aussieht versuche ich wohl krampfhaft ein statisches Umsetzen durchzuführen, wo es dynamisch wahrscheinlich einfacher gehen würde?


----------



## swoosh999 (13. August 2013)

das problem ist, dass es nicht nur ein kleines detail ist was den versetzer ausmacht sondern viele komplexe schritte zerlegt und erarbeitet werden müssen. deshalb scheint es von außen betrachtet auch soviel theorie zu sein.. 

was ich zur hilfestellung mit auf dem weg geben kann u bei mir den aha-effekt hervorgerufen hat ist die szene bei 1:00 Min in Harald´s Video.

probiert auf einer leicht abfallenden schotterstraße/forstweg euch im bike zu verkeilen (spannung arme lenker - beine pedale aufbauen) und fahrt bei mäßiger geschwindigkeit eine kurve (dabei am anfang die VR-Bremese NICHT einsetzen!! später wenn Routine drin ist leicht dosierter einsatz aber niemals so stark dass das VR blockiert oder ihr zum stillstand kommt). sobald das bike schräg in der kurve liegt kommt die angesprochene Tief-Hoch-Bewegung und dann hoffentlich auch der aha-effekt.

Dann merkt man erst wie schön das HR rumkommt ohne wilde Hüft- und Hüpfimpulse


----------



## scylla (13. August 2013)

im endeffekt sollte man doch eh beides können, oder nicht?
was fängt man auf einer steilen treppe mit dynamischen in die kurve legen an? oder andersrum, was soll man der statischen variante auf einer losen schotterabfahrt?

mit einem muss man halt mal anfangen, es muss nur jeder selbst entscheiden, was zuerst kommt 

details: klar ist es etwas komplexer. aber es ist auch kein japanisches origami. hört sich durchaus hier (auf x varianten erklärt) tausend mal komplizierter an als es tatsächlich ist. in der praxis ergibt sich halt doch vieles von allein, wenn man mal die viele theorie außer acht lässt


----------



## Deleted 244202 (13. August 2013)

Ich drück ab dem "Scheitelpunkt" immer auf das innere Lenkerende. Was mach ich falsch?


----------



## Eisbein (13. August 2013)

du schreibst v.a. zu wenig um da eine konkrete aussage zum möglichen fehlverhalten treffen zu können!


----------



## jammerlappen (13. August 2013)

Ich habs heute auch versucht nachzumachen, hat aber erst geklappt, als ich es gemacht hab wie immer und da ist es mir wie Schuppen von den Augen gefallen. Es ist nicht das "auf den Lenker drücken" sondern ich lenke ein und neige dadurch das Rad Richtung Kurveninneres. Verlagere ich den Schwerpunkt und lasse das Hinterrad hochkommen kommt der Schwung der Hinterrades, wenn man den Lenker (Druck aussen) wieder aus der Kurve neigt.
Das kann man dann auch beim geradeausfahren üben, wenn man vor dem "Stoppie" zu einer Seite neigt und im Stoppie zur anderen neigt.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (13. August 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> du schreibst v.a. zu wenig um da eine konkrete aussage zum möglichen fehlverhalten treffen zu können!


Naja, hier wurde ja sehr eindrucksvoll gezeigt, dass man auf das kurvenäußere Lenkerende drücken sollte, wenn das Hinterrad in der Luft ist 
Ich hab da heute bei mir mal bewußter drauf geachtet und dann gemerkt, dass ich das genau anders herum mache, also insgesamt mehr das kurveninnere Lenkerende belaste. Ist das jetzt ein riesen Fehler oder doch okay? Weil eigtl. klappt das Versetzen so bei mir ganz gut...


----------



## Promontorium (13. August 2013)

@jammerlappen: So wie es hier bei 1:40 User zec macht: http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/30499?qc=sd ???!!!


----------



## jammerlappen (13. August 2013)

Vielleicht machst Du beim Versetzen ja die Bewegung von innen nach aussen, auch wenn Du den Lenker dabei nicht komplett ind die andere Richtung bewegst?


----------



## jammerlappen (13. August 2013)

Promontorium schrieb:


> @jammerlappen: So wie es hier bei 1:40 User zec macht: http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/30499?qc=sd ???!!!



Jein, ich meine die "Lenkbewegung" dabei ist kontraproduktiv. Aber die Bewegung des Steuerrohrs "macht das Versetzen".

 @Eisbein: wie siehst Du das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Machiavelli (13. August 2013)

So wirklich einleuchten tut mir die Sache mit dem Druck auf das kurvenäußere Lenkerende nicht. Ist mir heute bei Rock Walks aufgefallen. Ich könnte nie 180 Grad versetzen, wenn ich nicht das kurveninnere Lenkerende nach unten neigen würde, was sich ja durch das Einlenken mehr oder weniger automatisch ergibt. Gleiches gilt für Kurven auf dem Vorderrad durchrollen.


----------



## swoosh999 (13. August 2013)

Promontorium schrieb:


> @jammerlappen: So wie es hier bei 1:40 User zec macht: http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/30499?qc=sd ???!!!



nee, das ist genau dieser hüftimpuls der nicht sein sollte. zudem steht das VR nach dem versetzer nicht in fahrrichtung. wenn du das auf dem trail machst in die gefahr groß talwärts zu kippen.

ABER bei minute 2:12 macht es perfekt vor wie es sein sollte !


----------



## account2.0 (13. August 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> ..., und falle danach mit karacho um





scylla schrieb:


> ..., und dann verliert man auch noch ziemlich leicht die Balance, sobald das Hinterrad wieder "landet"
> ...


deswegen lernt man auch als allererstes auf der Stelle zu balancieren ("Trackstand") und streicht solange die Wörter "Hinterrad versetzen" aus seinem Wortschatz. Nur so als kleiner Tip für die, die das wirklich richtig lernen wollen...


----------



## Promontorium (13. August 2013)

@swoosh999: Dachte ich mir auch, hab' diese Szene aber aus jammerlappens Beschreibung "herausgelesen"!


----------



## scylla (13. August 2013)

account2.0 schrieb:


> deswegen lernt man auch als allererstes auf der Stelle zu balancieren ("Trackstand") und streicht solange die Wörter "Hinterrad versetzen" aus seinem Wortschatz. Nur so als kleiner Tip für die, die das wirklich richtig lernen wollen...



aha, top tipp, da wäre hier sonst keiner drauf gekommen


----------



## jammerlappen (13. August 2013)

Promontorium schrieb:


> @swoosh999: Dachte ich mir auch, hab' diese Szene aber aus jammerlappens Beschreibung "herausgelesen"!



Hmm, aber die Probleme sind auf jeden Fall da, wenn gegengelenkt wird. Wenn da die Balance nich 100% stimmt und ein bissl korrigiert werden muss, der "Winkelgewinn" weg ist. Und das geht doch auch nur statisch - oder nich?


----------



## pnebling (13. August 2013)

Setzt ihr euch mit nem Taschenrechner und Geodreieck aufs Rad?


----------



## Promontorium (13. August 2013)

Sei doch nicht so realistisch, s'macht doch Spaß!


----------



## pnebling (13. August 2013)

Will euch den Spass nicht nehmen, komme mir halt vor wie im Physikunterricht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (13. August 2013)

pnebling schrieb:


> Will euch den Spass nicht nehmen, komme mir halt vor wie im Physikunterricht.


Das wäre schon prima. Dann würde aus den blumigen Umschreibungen und Empfindungen das funktionale Gerippe destilliert. Und ob dann old oder new school drüber gezogen wird, ist dann nur noch marginal.


----------



## pnebling (14. August 2013)

Ich stell mir das jetzt so vor:
"Voll krass, ich bin im Winkel X an Kurve 3 mit dem Radius Y und dem Gefälle Z rangefahren und dann in einer Tangente an Baum 5 mit k NM angeschrammt. Sah voll hart aus."

Nur Spass.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (14. August 2013)

pnebling schrieb:


> Ich stell mir das jetzt so vor:
> "Voll krass, ich bin im Winkel X an Kurve 3 mit dem Radius Y und dem Gefälle Z rangefahren und dann in einer Tangente an Baum 5 mit k NM angeschrammt. Sah voll hart aus."


Das musst du dann aber auch auf der internationalen Härteskala angeben.
Aber was du schreibst, ist keine Physik sondern eine eher lückenhafte Beschreibung eines Vorgangs. Bei Physik geht es um Ursache und Wirkung und ihre gesetzmäßigen Zusammenhänge.

Das Problem sieht so aus:
Eine geradlinige Bewegung eines ausgedehnten Körpers soll größtenteils in eine Drehbewegung überführt werden. Dazu benötigt man ein Drehmoment um die richtige Achse. Und die ganze Diskutiererei geht darum, woher man es bekommt dazu noch auf einem sehr eingeengten Raum.
Hier mal ein Beispiel für das Drehmoment um die falsche Achse.


----------



## scylla (14. August 2013)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Beispiel für das Drehmoment um die falsche Achse.



ich wusste doch schon immer, dass Stoppies gefährlich sind


----------



## trialsrookie (16. August 2013)

Also ich habe heute am Trail versucht das mal alles nachzuvollziehen ... Fazit: ich werde nicht mehr mitreden  Je nach Kurve mache ich einen Mischmasch aus allem, was hier so erwähnt wurde. Die Bewegung bewusst nachzuvollziehen ist ohnehin schwierig - das geht alles irgendwie automatisch + blitzschnell  

Am meisten hakelt es bei mir bei flachen, sehr spitzen und engen "U-Turn"-Kehren, bei denen ein HR-Versetzen aufgrund des Hangs kaum geht (man stößt beim Lupfen quasi am Hang an und kommt nicht rum). Durchrollen schaffe ich aufgrund des U's und der Wegbeschaffenheit nicht (Querwurzeln oder Steine in der Kurve). Wie macht ihr das?


----------



## HTWolfi (17. August 2013)

trialsrookie schrieb:


> Am meisten hakelt es bei mir bei flachen, sehr spitzen und engen "U-Turn"-Kehren, bei denen ein HR-Versetzen aufgrund des Hangs kaum geht (man stößt beim Lupfen quasi am Hang an und kommt nicht rum). Durchrollen schaffe ich aufgrund des U's und der Wegbeschaffenheit nicht (Querwurzeln oder Steine in der Kurve). Wie macht ihr das?



VR versetzen.
_Es soll aber auch Kurven geben, da gibt es kein rumkommen._


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LasseCreutz (1. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

sehr schöne Diskussion die ihr da am laufen habt 

Könnte es nicht sein, dass man bei der dynamischen Fahrweise das Drehmoment daher bekommt, das man das Bike wie in einer normalen Kurve etwas nach innen legt, und dann das Hinterrad lupft, so dass es durch die Zentrifugalkraft nach aussen gezogen wird? Dann erübrigt sich auch das Lenkerenden gedrücke... 

wenn man eine Kehre statisch fährt macht es dagegen Sinn das äußere Lenkerende zu belasten, damit durch die Neigung des Steuerrohrs des Heck herumkommt. Ich hole bei Bedarf auch aus dem Oberkörper Schwung und versetze dann beide Räder...


----------



## TheRace (13. Oktober 2014)

Gude!
jetzt habe ich hier fast alle Beiträge gelesen und in der Theorie fliege ich auch schon perfekt um die engste Spitzkehre ...
Ich glaube hier wird eher am Feintuning gearbeitet.
Ich stehe noch ganz am Anfang und verzweifele fast schon, weil ich den Arsch nicht rum kriege.
Es hat leider noch nicht "klick" gemacht.
(Bisher habe ich eher im Flachen geübt)
Wie lange hat das denn bei euch gedauert, bis ihr halbwegs vernünftig versetzen konntet?


----------



## swoosh999 (13. Oktober 2014)

Jahre, mehrere Jahre...


----------



## Girl (13. Oktober 2014)

Sehr lange, es fängt mit Balance auf dem Rad an, dann gehts ans Umsetzen. 
Ich fahre viel und versuche keine Gelegenheit ungenutzt zu lassen zum üben, aber wenn es wirklich steil und eng wird, rolle ich noch durch die Kurven 

Realistisch sicherlich 1 Jahr.


----------



## TheRace (13. Oktober 2014)

Uuuuh ....
soviel Zeit habe ich nicht mehr ...


----------



## Girl (13. Oktober 2014)

TheRace schrieb:


> Uuuuh ....
> soviel Zeit habe ich nicht mehr ...



Dann schnell den Rechner ausschalten und sofort üben gehen, mindestens 2h am Tag!!!


----------



## Allrider (13. Oktober 2014)

TheRace schrieb:


> Uuuuh ....
> soviel Zeit habe ich nicht mehr ...


Wieso schon so alt?


----------



## TheRace (13. Oktober 2014)

hmm, ja, das sollte ich in der Tat machen ...


----------



## TheRace (13. Oktober 2014)

Der jüngste bin ich halt nicht mehr 
Aber das Alter gehört auch nicht hierher


----------



## Oldie-Paul (13. Oktober 2014)

Nach vielen Anläufen und Versuchen stellen sich allmählich leichte Fortschritte ein. Rückblickend kann ich sagen, die Anleitung von Harald Philipp hilft mir am meisten. Allein der Tipp, eine Kehre mit mehreren kleinen Versetzern zu fahren, ist Gold wert. Man hat nämlich ein Erfolgserlebnis, weil man die Kehre schafft. Man hängt nicht an dem Gefühl, dass immer noch nicht weit genug versetzt wurde. Und so lernt man, den Versetzer früh genug und mit Überzeugung anzusetzten.
Was man vielleicht extra üben sollte ist, bei Geradeausfahrt bergab das Hinterrad anzuheben. Dieses Fahrgefühl soll keine Unsicherheit mehr oder gar Angst einflößen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Girl (13. Oktober 2014)

Man schafft auch irgendwann etwas länger auf dem Vorderrad zu stehen. Man gewöhnt sich an die Position nur auf dem Vorderrad zu stehen.

Vielleicht an einer Stufe üben denn es fühlt sich im flachen anders an als im steilen und wenn die Angst da ist, einfach auf weichem Untergrund, eine Wiese oder ein weicher Erdhaufen es zu üben.

Das hat jetzt nichts mit der Grundfrage zu tun, ich finde nur das das dynamische Versetzen erst möglich ist wenn ich es statisch kann.


----------



## Ptech (13. Oktober 2014)

Je nachdem, was man sonst an Fahrtechnik drauf hat, finde ich es sehr schwer in der Ebene, im Stehen zu versetzen. Da kommen gleich mehrere "Baustellen" zusammen: Balance (Trackstand), Hinterrad anheben (im Stehen) und das eigentliche Versetzen! Leichter gehts mit etwas Gefälle und ganz langsamer Fahrt- finde ich zumindest...! Das Hinterrad kommt leichter hoch und man braucht weniger Balance, als im Stillstand!
Probiers mal wie Oldie-Paul geschrieben hat: Langsam bergab und mal nur das Hinterrad anheben. Dann anfangen bergab mit dem Hinterrad zu "wedeln", also links und rechts versetzen. Da reichen erst mal jeweils paar Zentimeter. So kriegt man etwas Gefühl!
Allerdings: Bis zum sicheren Versetzen im Ernstfall ist es dann noch ein weiter Weg! In Kurven zu versetzen, die man auch fahren könnte, geht dann aber schon !


----------



## berkel (13. Oktober 2014)

TheRace schrieb:


> Bisher habe ich eher im Flachen geübt


Das würde ich nicht empfehlen. Je nach Bike geht das viel schwieriger als im Gefälle weil man dazu den Schwerpunkt sehr dynamisch nach vorn bringen muss (gerade bei schweren Enduros/Freeridern). Ideal ist eine kleine Rampe - mit dem Vorderrad bis ins Flache rollen, einlenken, Bremse dosiert anziehen, gleichzeitig einen Impuls mit dem Oberkörper nach vorn und gegen den Lenker drücken und dann das Heck rum schwenken.


----------



## jammerlappen (13. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab meine größten Fortschritte durch üben an Kanten gemacht. Da ist einerseits das Fahren von Kanten, andererseits die Gewöhnung an das Spiel mit dem Schwerpunkt, ohne dass durch (zuviel) Dynamik der Abgang über den Lenker drohen könnte.

=> ein Beispiel ist in meinen Videos.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (10. Dezember 2015)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> Mittels VR-Bremse das Hinterrad hochkommen lassen, Schwerpunkt über dem Vorbau, Arme fast durchgestreckt, *mittels Drehung aus der Hüfte* das Hinterrad versetzt.


Braucht es denn für den Hüftimpuls unbedingt eine Drehung?


----------



## active-bikes (4. Juli 2016)

Hab zu dem Thema ein Viedeo gemacht....
Ride on!


----------



## jammerlappen (4. Juli 2016)

active-bikes schrieb:


> Hab zu dem Thema ein Viedeo gemacht....
> Ride on!


 
Interessantes Video, danke dafür. Allerdings fehlt ihmo diekomplette Radneigungsgeschichte, die die Bewegung dann erst richtig rund macht. Hüftimpuls ist aber mal super erklärt!


----------



## Oldie-Paul (4. Juli 2016)

active-bikes schrieb:


> Hab zu dem Thema ein Viedeo gemacht....
> Ride on!


Ich hasse diese vorbildlichen videos, in denen wunderbar erklärt und gezeigt wird, wie man einen move, an dem ich den rest meines lebens zu üben habe, entspannt lernt und dann souverän ausführt.


----------



## Promontorium (4. Juli 2016)

Sehr schön erklärt, Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (5. Juli 2016)

Habe es ja schon unterm Video gepostet, hier mein kurzes Feedback dazu 

"Das Versetzen geht auch super ohne Hüftimpuls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Ich finde den Erklärbär auch klasse, inhaltlich habe ich zwar aus meinen Erfahrungen teilweise andere Ansichten, aber das soll ja vorkommen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 P.S.: Eine Erfahrung ist, dass es kontraproduktiv ist den TN erst das HR hochlupfen ohne Bremse als Übung zu geben und dann mit Bremse, da in steilen Gelände der Impuls aus dem Körper die Bremsung nur unterstützt und nicht andersrum. Ich habe es schon häufig erlebt, dass Leute dann sehr auf den Impuls aus dem Körper fixiert sind beim Üben und den Bremseinsatz vernachlässigen. Und der ist ja das A und O. P.P.S.: Das Anfahren bei den Übungen mit Bremse würde ich langsamer angehen, wenn TN das so üben überschlagen sie sich schnell."

Sonnige Grüße, 
Marc


----------



## Lalyle (18. August 2016)

Ich bin da auch grad dran, übe ein bisschen das Versetzen ohne Stoppen mit leichter Bremsbetätigung. Noch vorwiegend im leichten Gefälle wie man sieht. Mag jemand was dazu sagen? Bevor ich mir da irgendwas ganz doofes antrainiere...

Äh ja. Und sorry. Mein Sohn ist in etwa so Filmanfänger wie ich nicht fahren kann...


----------



## Oldie-Paul (19. August 2016)

Es ist sehr hilfreich, im leichten gefälle erst einmal den anfang eines stoppies zu üben. Geradaus fahren und nach vorn oben springen bei leichtem bremseinsatz. So kann man sich rantasten, wie hoch man das rad nehmen kann, wie weit der körper über die gabel gehen kann und wie sich das anfühlt. Wenn man etwa eine ganze sekunde auf dem vorderrad stehen und das hinterrad dann kontrolliert absetzen kann, hat man alle voraussetzungen für ein späteres gutes versetzen.  
Ich arbeite auch noch dran.
Ach ja: Kamera mit beiden händen festhalten. Rest war gut.


----------



## Marc B (19. August 2016)

Meine Tipps zu dem Video: Benutze noch mehr Deine VR-Bremse, bei Deinen Versuchen holst Du das HR nur aus dem Körperimpuls hoch. Das Gefühl für das Dosieren der VR-Bremse ist beim HR-Versetzen enorm wichtig, mit der Körperbewegung (von tief zentral nach oben) unterstützen wir das Ganze nur, die meiste Arbeit geht über den Einsatz der VR-Bremse. Achja, übe das ganze besser erstmal in einzelnen Versuchen zu Deiner starken Seite, direkt im Slalom ist man mehr abgelenkt und fällt in alte Gewohnheiten.

Erkläre das Ganze hier ab Min. 2:35:


----------



## Lalyle (21. August 2016)

Danke euch. Bremse – stimmt, ich arbeite zwar leicht mit bremse, aber es war so flach, hätte ich mehr abgebremst, wäre ich gestanden. Habt gestern einmal an einem sausteilen Asphaltstück hier versucht und hatte auf Anhieb deutlich mehr versetzt. Wahrscheinlich der bessere Übungsort. Aber die Idee ist ja schon rollend zu versetzen, da übe ich nicht im Stillstand, oder? Habe ich am Anfang so gemacht. Müsste das Bike eigentlich mehr geneigt sein? Ja, oder?

Marc, du schlägst die Schokoladenseite zum üben vorvor. Ich hab öfters den Eindruck, ich versetze mehr und schöner in den "falschen" Kurven. Wieso wohl? Sinn? Zum fahren mag ich eindeutig die andere Seite lieber.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (21. August 2016)

Lalyle schrieb:


> ...Ich hab öfters den Eindruck, ich versetze mehr und schöner in den "falschen" Kurven. Wieso wohl? Sinn? ...


Diese beobachtung habe ich auch gemacht. Ich übe seitdem neues anfangs ausschließlich auf der gurkenseite. Das dauert, aber das ergebnis wird sauberer. Warum? Muss ich nicht wissen. Ist bei mir so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Girl (22. August 2016)

Ich würde erstmal statisch üben, das ist im Steilen einfacher, dynamisch wirds sobald man mehr Sicherheit bei der Übung hat von alleine.


----------



## Herr Latz (23. August 2016)

Auf jeden Fall erst mal mit stehendem Vorderrad versetzen. Klar ist es supercool und stylo mit großem Bling Faktor und so, auf dem Vorderrad um enge Spitzkehren zu rollen. Aber ich glaube die wenigsten werden das jemals so gut lernen dass sie es in alpinem Treain zuverlässig hinbekommen. Das ist schon ganz große Fahrradkunst. Wie auch das Video von active-bikes. Das lernt man nicht mal eben so auf ein paar Wochen.


----------



## Lalyle (23. August 2016)

ähm. Aber stehend kann man nur mittels Hüft/Körperimpuls nach bremsen zum anhalten versetzen, oder verlier ich jetzt völlig den Faden?


----------



## sparkfan (23. August 2016)

Wollt ihr Punkte für Stil oder einfach nur fahren ohne den Fuss abzusetzen?


----------



## Herr Latz (23. August 2016)

Ich würde sagen sobald man den Fuss nicht mehr absetzen muß ist es an der Zeit die Stilpunkte zu sammeln.
Was weis ich. Finde die Diskussion in machen Punkten eh ein bisschen Theoretisch. Wenn man anfährt, einlenkt, bremst und dann aktiv den Körperschwerpunkt über den Lenker bringt braucht man auch mit stehendem Vorderrad keinen Hüftimpuls. So sehe ich das zumindest. Aber hier herrscht ja die Meinungspluralität.
Wenn du Bock drauf hast üb ruhig mit rollendem Vorderrad, aber das an Kurven einzusetzen wo man wirklich umsetzen muss ist sauschwer. Die Kurven in den Lehrvideos sind zwar alle schön zum vormachen, aber eigentlich kann man da auch einfach so durchfahren. :O


----------



## Lalyle (23. August 2016)

Gut. Ich schalt das Hirn wieder aus und geh mässig stilvoll fahren.


----------

